# Need help finding Babassu Oil please.



## Marshall (Jun 30, 2017)

Help! 
I bought my first round of Babassu oil from Misty Magic supplies and at room temp the oil was very hard. We use the oil for making deodorant and yep we are out.

Misty Magic was out so I ordered what is listed as 100% pure Babassu oil from Amazon and yea.. this is bad juju.. 
It never gets hard.. don't ya hate that :?

Is there something I need to look for to get the good hard oil, or is it a hit a miss type deal? 

Can anyone suggest where I can get some of the good oil that is solid at room temperature? I have converted my wife to the home made deodorant and with no supplies to make new I am a bit in the dog house. 

Appreciate any help.


----------



## toxikon (Jun 30, 2017)

https://www.soaperschoice.com/babassubabassu

I got some to play with on WholesaleSuppliesPlus and it was quite hard, but Soapers Choice has a much better price.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 30, 2017)

Babassu in June is not likely to be as firm and hard as babassu in January, unless you keep your air conditioner temp really cold. Others have mentioned their babassu deo gets soft in the warm months, so the effect you're seeing may simply be the nature of the beast. I think a few folks keep theirs in the fridge in the warmer months. 

Not sure this is the problem for you, but it came to mind when I read your original post.


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 30, 2017)

Babassu has a melting point of 76F/24C, so if your house temps hover around there or higher, it will be liquid when kept at room temp. For what it's worth, my babassu oil (and my babassu/mag. hydroxide deodorant) is totally liquid at room temp right now because we keep our home AC set to 78F/25C in the summer. It's totally solid at room temp in the coldest part of the winter when we keep our house temp set to 68F/20C. When kept in the fridge, it's as solid as a rock.

For what it's worth, the babassu I have on hand right now is from Columbus Foods and also Lotioncrafters, both very reputable vendors.


IrishLass


----------



## earlene (Jun 30, 2017)

I agree with all of the above.  My 76 degree oils tend to melt in my house in the summertime because I don't like super cold AC.

Because of the low melting point of babassu, I plan to add cocoa butter to the next batch to counteract the summer heat issue.  I travel a lot and my deodorant melts in the car as I am traveling if I forget to put it on ice.  Well, so will cocoa butter, if I leave it in the car for extended periods (yes, I have done that with a cocoa butter stick that I use for hand softening.)  

As for the Soaper's Choice babassu, that's where I got mine and I am perfectly happy with it.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 30, 2017)

Fats other than babassu will eventually stain clothing based on what people report, so a person might want to consider a thickener that is less likely to stain. 

Stearic acid, cetyl alcohol, sodium stearate (the sodium soap of stearic acid), and similar chemicals are often used as thickeners in lotion. They have high melt points too, so they would be possibilities to help firm up the babassu deo. Full disclosure -- I haven't tried any of these, but I've been mulling this idea in my head for awhile, and it's on my to-do list.


----------



## Arimara (Jun 30, 2017)

I suggest getting babassu from CamdenGrey.com. I believe they are based in Florida so they would be somewhat close to you. Their prices aren't bad either.


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 30, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> Fats other than babassu will eventually stain clothing based on what people report, so a person might want to consider a thickener that is less likely to stain.


 
Very true. A little over a year ago or so I bought a 'natural' deodorant from Wholefoods whose ingredients included coconut oil, cocoa butter, shea butter, corn starch, and the deodorant additive that Brambleberry happens to sell (Saccharomyces Ferment)- many of the same ingredients I had actually been considering using for my own homemade deodorant back then. Anyway, although the deodorant worked fairly well for me, it left behind horrible, unsightly oil stains on my blouses, so I stopped using it. 

The wonderful thing about babassu is that it doesn't leave behind any oil stains or slicks on any of my clothing. 



DeeAnna said:


> Stearic acid, cetyl alcohol, sodium stearate (the sodium soap of stearic acid), and similar chemicals are often used as thickeners in lotion. They have high melt points too, so they would be possibilities to help firm up the babassu deo. Full disclosure -- I haven't tried any of these, but I've been mulling this idea in my head for awhile, and it's on my to-do list.


 
I bought some sodium stearate last year for the express purpose of making a clear stick deodorant without having to resort to butters or stearic acid that would leave behind stains, but ever since having success with the magnesium hydroxide/babassu combo, it's fallen way to the bottom of my to-do list. lol


IrishLass


----------



## Marshall (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks to all for the input. I think I got a jinky batch though. The little bit of deodorant that I have left is not melting in our house we don't keep the AC down real low but it has survived ok. I keep mine in a Altoids tin and put my wife's in a stick deod dispenser. Hers ran out this week but it was not melting either. I will shop around with the vendors mentioned above and get some ordered, maybe add a little Coco Butter as well .. that sounds interesting. 

Thanks again for the help, hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Kamahido (Jun 30, 2017)

Soaper's Choice is my go-to for all my base oils.


----------



## Marshall (Jun 30, 2017)

Soapers Choice is enthusiastic with their quantities !?! 

Minimum Babassu order is 7 pounds. I am afraid it would go bad before I get it used up.


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 30, 2017)

Marshall said:


> Soapers Choice is enthusiastic with their quantities !?!
> 
> Minimum Babassu order is 7 pounds. I am afraid it would go bad before I get it used up.


 
It won't. Babassu is a very long-lasting oil. It's shelf life is 2-3 years. I keep mine in the fridge and it lasts even longer than that. The batch I am currently using up is about 5 years old and it is perfectly fine.


IrishLass


----------



## ibct1969 (Jun 30, 2017)

I get mine from www.milehighsoap.com - 14 oz for $10.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 2, 2017)

Marshall said:


> ...where I can get some of the good oil that is  solid at room temperature? I have converted my wife to the home made  deodorant and with no supplies to make new I am a bit in the dog house.


Please read on...



IrishLass said:


> also Lotioncrafters, both very reputable vendors.


Great! Thanks! I luv, luv, luv Lotion Crafters! A 5-star company to do business with. Among other things, I get 200 lip balm tubes at a good price that fit perfectly in a Regional Rate A Box that goes right on the cabinet shelf.



earlene said:


> Because  of the low melting point of babassu, I plan to add cocoa butter to the  next batch to counteract the summer heat issue.  I travel a lot and my  deodorant melts in the car as I am traveling if I forget to put it on  ice.


Maybe try Lotion Crafter's Behenyl Alcohol - 8 oz - $6.75



DeeAnna said:


> Stearic acid, cetyl alcohol,  sodium stearate (the sodium soap of stearic acid), and similar chemicals  are often used as thickeners in lotion. They have high melt points too,  so they would be possibilities to help firm up the babassu deo. Full  disclosure -- I haven't tried any of these, but I've been mulling this  idea in my head for awhile, and it's on my to-do list.


Ditto Earlene above.

Marshall, I highly recommend Lotion Crafter for babassu oil. If you check the site, the owner even mentions that it will most likely melt by the time it gets to you but recovers quickly if you refrigerate upon arrival. Also, you can request a USPS Priority *Regional Rate Box A* for reduced shipping cost and 2-day transit. Here's a link to the site:

http://www.lotioncrafter.com/

Babassu Oil, Virgin, Refined, 1 lb - $11.65

If you want to reward your sweetie for her patience, you might want to add Red Raspberry Seed Oil, 4 oz - $16.75 to your order. Lotion Crafter is one of the few that has it. It's pricey but it's the loveliest oil I've ever used on my skin, bar none. Sinks right in and isn't greasy once absorbed.  I'm currently testing it's SPF 28-50 by using it as a tanning oil for 20 minutes daily. It's said to protect from both UVB ("B" for Burning) rays and UVA ("A" for Aging) rays. I'm developing a rosy-golden glow -- but mostly, I love the way my skin feels... can hardly stop touching myself! LOL

Earlene, DeeAnna: I've been thinking about using this product to prevent melting lip balms in the summer heat. I think it would be a good application for the Bab/Mag deodorant as well. Here are my notes:

BEHENYL ALCOHOL - for preserving magnesium “oil” at 1% (Unknown Source)

Natural vegetable source thickener, emollient for Balms & Butters; *raises melting point during the hot weather*. PS: you can call it "thickener, emollient" (Unknown Source)



> Behenyl Alcohol is a natural, vegetable source long chain fatty alcohol used to regulate viscosity in formulations. It functions as a thickener and stabilizer and may be used as a co-emulsifier. It may be used in anhydrous formulations such as ointments, body butters and scrubs.
> Source: http://www.lotioncrafter.com/behenyl-alcohol.html





> Docosanol, also known as behenyl alcohol, is a saturated fatty alcohol used traditionally as an emollient, emulsifier, and thickener in cosmetics, and nutritional supplement (as an individual entity and also as a constituent of policosanol).
> Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Docosanol



HTH   :bunny:​


----------

